# Geico rideshare insurance quote is pricey. Any suggestions?



## Kipper (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm looking at about a 50% increase in my monthly payment to get the proper rideshare insurance with Geico. I think its a little above $2k a year. What are other folks paying?? I have a 2013 BMW x1 perhaps that part of the issue...


----------



## Tommy Sanchez (Sep 17, 2016)

Kipper said:


> I'm looking at about a 50% increase in my monthly payment to get the proper rideshare insurance with Geico. I think its a little above $2k a year. What are other folks paying?? I have a 2013 BMW x1 perhaps that part of the issue...


State Farm, 2010 Nissan Altima--an xtra $20/Mo's as long as no more than 50% time


----------

